# Tracking a horses history by a freeze mark?



## Sm1985 (9 January 2019)

Hi I was wondering if anyone knows how to track a horse by itâ€™s freezemark? I would like to know more about my mares history. Her freeze mark is DK19781. Iâ€™ve tried googling it but canâ€™t find any websites where I could get information. Thanks in advance


----------



## CMcC (10 January 2019)

The freeze mark should be registered with a company (mine was registered with Farmkey) who hold the owner details, just like for a microchip.

I doubt for data protection reasons they would give you any info about previous owners though.


----------



## Sm1985 (10 January 2019)

CMcC said:



			The freeze mark should be registered with a company (mine was registered with Farmkey) who hold the owner details, just like for a microchip.

I doubt for data protection reasons they would give you any info about previous owners though.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply. I managed to find out she was registered in Denmark but canâ€™t find any websites that could tell me how old etc she is as her passport was only done in December and I think sheâ€™s older than it says in her passport


----------

